# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Καρβουνίλα σε κολλητήρι

## vassilis3

Πήρα ένα κινέχζικο κολλητήρι τύπου στυλό (ρυθμιζόμενης θερμοκρασίας 200-400°) και όλο πιάνει καρβουνίλα στη μύτη με αποτέλεσμα να μην πιάνει η κόλληση επάνω του
Το έτρυψα με γιαλόχαρτο αλλά τύποτα παλι τα ίδια 
Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Panoss

Τις μύτες δεν τις τρίβουμε γιατί καταστρέφονται (καταστρέφεται η επιφάνειά τους).
Τις καθαρίζουμε με συρμάτινο σφουγγαράκι χωρίς να τις γρατζουνίσουμε.

Κολλάς και αμέσως καθαρίζεις για να μην σου συμβεί αυτό που περιγράφεις.
Οπότε βάλε άλλη μύτη και πρόσεξε μην την ξεσκίσεις κι αυτή.
Πάρε και ανταλλακτικές μύτες αν υπάρχουν για το κολλητήρι σου.

----------


## vassilis3

> Τις μύτες δεν τις τρίβουμε γιατί καταστρέφονται (καταστρέφεται η επιφάνειά τους).
> Τις καθαρίζουμε με συρμάτινο σφουγγαράκι χωρίς να τις γρατζουνίσουμε.
> 
> Κολλάς και αμέσως καθαρίζεις για να μην σου συμβεί αυτό που περιγράφεις.
> Οπότε βάλε άλλη μύτη και πρόσεξε μην την ξεσκίσεις κι αυτή.
> Πάρε και ανταλλακτικές μύτες αν υπάρχουν για το κολλητήρι σου.


Δεν την έτριψα εξ αρχής, αλλά καρβούνιασε και ήταν το "τελευταίο οχυρο"
Υπάρχουν μύτες αλλά νομίζω το σετ που πήρα είναι μάλλον κακής ποιότητας.
Καλύτερα να πάρω ένα νέο κολλητήρι αλλά και αυτά είναι κινεζικα και θα καταλήξω στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα
Ξέρουμε κάτι εγγυημενο και οικονομικό?

----------


## Panoss

Για πες ποιο έχεις.
Ίσως να μην χρειάζεται να πάρεις κολλητήρι αλλά μόνο μύτες.
Αν βρεις ποιοτικότερες που να του ταιριάζουν θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση.

(κι εγώ κάτι πολύ φτηνές πήρα (για Yihua 936) από banggood αλλά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα)

----------


## vassilis3

> Για πες ποιο έχεις.
> Ίσως να μην χρειάζεται να πάρεις κολλητήρι αλλά μόνο μύτες.
> Αν βρεις ποιοτικότερες που να του ταιριάζουν θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση.
> 
> (κι εγώ κάτι πολύ φτηνές πήρα (για Yihua 936) από banggood αλλά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα)


Link για μύτες?
aliexpress.com/item/32411734773.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6fd1345  2qg3new&algo_pvid=996f8fdc-4c0a-4bb1-a9b1-d5e137e7fb17&algo_expid=996f8fdc-4c0a-4bb1-a9b1-d5e137e7fb17-1&btsid=ba7caad4-8cc4-41f0-b5fb-ddd836f688a7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb2016  02_10,searchweb201603_53

----------


## Panoss

Αυτές είναι. Αλλά είναι για το δικό μου κολλητήρι.
Στο δικό σου (πες και ποιο είναι) πιθανότατα δεν ταιριάζουν.

----------


## Panoss

Ε οκ, ίδια ποιότητα με το δικό μου είναι.
Οπότε πάμε στην κόλληση.
Αν η κόλληση που έχεις είναι κινέζικη, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.
Τι κόλληση έχεις;

----------


## vassilis3

> Ε οκ, ίδια ποιότητα με το δικό μου είναι.
> Οπότε πάμε στην κόλληση.
> Αν η κόλληση που έχεις είναι κινέζικη, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.
> Τι κόλληση έχεις;


Η κόλληση είναι πολύ καλή Αγορασμένη απο ελληνικό κατάστημα την οποία χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια
οταν λέω ότι καρβουνιάζει εννοω μετά απο 20+ φορές χρήσης

----------


## skfn

Όταν τελειώνεις τη δουλειά,  την καθαρίζεις και την αφήνεις καλυμμένη με καλαι να μην οξειδωνεται ?

----------

